

A faster sub-string search algorithm (strstr()) - raphaelj
https://github.com/RaphaelJ/fast_strstr

======
nkurz
Hi Raphael. It's an interesting approach, and thanks for making it available.
I just tried running your benchmark on an Intel Sandy Bridge system (E5-1620)
and got results similarly disappointing results to those that you found on
Haswell. I posted the numbers as an issue on Github.

